# Removing spool from Bantam Curado 200SF



## Frankie14 (Mar 30, 2012)

A buddy of mine has a Curado Bantam 200 super free and it needs a good clean, but I can't get the spool out. I tried clicking the thumb bar down but that didn't work. Do I have to take the right side plate off first? I didn't force it as I don't want to bend the spool... 

Thanks


----------



## Frankie14 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry a Curado 200BSF...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There is a retaining clip on the right side, but more than likely there is some corrosion on the bearing or spool shaft. Remove the cast control cap and use a small punch to tap it out if it is stuck.


----------



## Frankie14 (Mar 30, 2012)

Could you show me what a small punch would look like? I couldn't find one in Lowe's. I'm also assuming you use a small hammer to hit the punch, correct?

Thx


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

http://stanleytools.com/default.asp...UCT&PARTNUMBER=16-226&SDesc=6+Piece+Punch+Kit

But you really should be able to get it without that unless its really really bad.

Take off your side plate, then to give yourself more room, take off the handle and star drag, then take off the cast control cap and you'll send the end of the spool shaft. You should be able to just use your finger and press it out.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is the bearing is corroded you may need to tap the spool out. Usually they just pop right out.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

If you need to tap it out you might consider using a small wooden dowel sharpened like a pencil so you don't accidently damage the spool shaft.


----------



## Frankie14 (Mar 30, 2012)

It was more like a hard push than a tap. I used the bottom of a screwdriver handle to push out the spool after I got the reel owner's permission. It popped out and now for the cleaning.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Glad you got it out with a little help.


----------



## Frankie14 (Mar 30, 2012)

Everything is stuck with this reel!

Left side bearing won't come out. Roller clutch bearing and tube is stuck on right side (it has an inscription 'Lock ->'). Main gear is stuck as well.

Will Corrorsion X loosen everything up so I can tap them out for cleaning?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sometimes you just need to get tough with it. You can tap the reel on a bench at the top of the drive shaft. This should allow the main gear to come free. The A/R bearing will press out in one direction. A 10mm nut driver works well for this. The bearing on the left side plate can be a pain. Sometimes you can use the right dental pick to pry it out.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Have fun on that one. I had to call Dip and get some input on my brothers Ch101sf. Every bearing was trashed and I couldn't remove the drive shaft without some tough love. I even put the reel in my ultra sonic with some aluminum safe degreaser; no luck.

Frankie,

I had some luck with pb blaster and letting it sit a while.


----------



## Frankie14 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bantam1 said:


> Sometimes you just need to get tough with it. You can tap the reel on a bench at the top of the drive shaft. This should allow the main gear to come free. The A/R bearing will press out in one direction. A 10mm nut driver works well for this. The bearing on the left side plate can be a pain. Sometimes you can use the right dental pick to pry it out.


I got the left hand side bearing out. It took CorrosionX and some banging.

The main gear is still stuck. So bang the end of the drive shaft on the bench and it will loosen everything (drag, main gear, etc.) up?

Which direction does the AR bearing go - in?

Thanks guys... I may have to start getting a little rough with it


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes tap it on the bench and the drive gear should come loose. Don't be afraid to use a little force if its tight. 

The anti reverse bearing will have one beveled edge. This will face towards the handle on a right hand reel.


----------

